# Who is zafar supari



## fahad murtaza

who is zafar supari think most organized criminal in punjab and have some political support thats why posts firing videos in facebook


----------



## xyxmt

^^^ did you write a poem, if so phir khulasa bhi likh do bhai


----------



## sree45

Sounds like a villain name from a Bollywood movie. Cant remember which one though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

.........


----------



## faisal6309




----------



## FCPX

Dont you know Supari is bad for the health?


----------



## untitled

Is this the guy in question ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MrShabi2010

Its a Character from movie "Garv"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

LOL this is a defense forum dear..


----------



## fahad murtaza

check his



MrShabi2010 said:


> Its a Character from movie "Garv"


bhai woh just chracter tha yeh full scene hai



FCPX said:


> Dont you know Supari is bad for the health?


yeah but some suparees are not for health they give supari for life and death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

fahad murtaza said:


> check his
> 
> 
> bhai woh just chracter tha yeh full scene hai
> 
> 
> yeah but some suparees are not for health they give supari for life and death


Sona or paisa ziada hai harami ke pass! self made gunda hai. takey ki hasiyath nahee is ki!


----------



## wiqi21

Gun ha tu kiya hoa ha tu supari


----------



## madooxno9

yee tho Bappi lehri ka bhi baap nikla


----------



## RescueRanger

fahad murtaza said:


> who is zafar supari think most organized criminal in punjab and have some political support thats why posts firing videos in facebook



Is he by any chance related to this champion:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaam92

sree45 said:


> Sounds like a villain name from a Bollywood movie. Cant remember which one though.


Garve of Salman Khan Movie Name


----------

